# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Spot Ingeniería Agroindustrial (UCV)

## gpacheco

Encontré un video publicitario donde se promociona la carrera de Ingeniería Agroindustrial de la Universidad César Vallejo de Trujillo... Bonito Spot. 
Otras universidades deberían darle la misma importancia a esta carrera, ya que día a día nuestro país requiere de más profesionales capacitados para manejar empresas agropexportadoras eficientes. 
Ojalá más jóvenes estudien carreras relacionadas con la agricultura, que en nuestro país, la cosa promete seguir creciendo.  
FelicitacionesTemas similares: Maquinaria agroindustrial Spot Tecnoagro Perú 2010 C.V. Ingeniera Agroindustrial Gestión y panorama agroindustrial. Empresa Agroindustrial Pomalca S.A.A.

----------


## davidbances

Arriba la unprg - facultad de agronomia

----------

